# Cambridge research test 400



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Going to give CR test 400 a go see what all the fuss is about .

Anyone using this at the moment ?


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ive got some rip 200 to run was going to get some t400 aswell if its good I like the doseage of prop in it.


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Ive got some rip 200 to run was going to get some t400 aswell if its good I like the doseage of prop in it.


Yeah what is it 130mg prop?

Going to jan 1ml in delt later ,oil looks like treacle lol .


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

heavy123 said:


> Yeah what is it 130mg prop?
> 
> Going to jan 1ml in delt later ,oil looks like treacle lol .


70mg prop per mil so 140mg if doing 800mg the rip 200 looks quite thin from what I can see I think, cant wait to start it lol


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

GeordieOak70 said:


> 70mg prop per mil so 140mg if doing 800mg the rip 200 looks quite thin from what I can see I think, cant wait to start it lol


O right I thought the prop was higher than that but no problem .

Looks like a decent lab with good feedback so will give it a try , switching from ap sust to cr test 400


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

heavy123 said:


> O right I thought the prop was higher than that but no problem .
> 
> Looks like a decent lab with good feedback so will give it a try , switching from ap sust to cr test 400


Lots of positive feedback from cr so I bought a few vials of rip and will most likely buy some other bits n pieces like the t400 or even the mass 400 lol.


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Lots of positive feedback from cr so I bought a few vials of rip and will most likely buy some other bits n pieces like the t400 or even the mass 400 lol.


Sounds good to me mate


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

1ml delt shot done will keep updated on pip a little bit of a sting when going in but all good


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Just started it the other day going to run it with tren 1:1 both 400mg/week


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Slight pip and slewing on my delt of the shot today but feeling pumped and horny not sure if its in my head but so far so good .


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

heavy123 said:


> Slight pip and slewing on my delt of the shot today but feeling pumped and horny not sure if its in my head but so far so good .


whats the blends ?


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

don1 said:


> whats the blends ?


in the test 400 ?

165mg test e

165mg test c

70mg test p


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

anyone used the tren ?


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

don1 said:


> anyone used the tren ?


Looking for reviews on it myself mate i might grab some of the rip and give it a whirl


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

don't want to seem negative here but where are all the good reviews people seem to be mentioning ? as far as i can find no one is more than a few weeks in so no one can say anything other than if they get pip or not..no ones got any real results yet, loads of hype no real facts is all there is


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

husaberg said:


> don't want to seem negative here but where are all the good reviews people seem to be mentioning ? as far as i can find no one is more than a few weeks in so no one can say anything other than if they get pip or not..no ones got any real results yet, loads of hype no real facts is all there is


I am mid cycle and switched to CR so i will know very shortly as my blood levels are already at peak and gains have started so if there is a dramatic drop in my performance,sex drive,strength,ect over the next week or so i will know that CR is not doing what it is supposed too be doing .


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i have recently switched to it as well and am waiting untill i can give a proper review but as yet all i have seen is hype and no real end results..i hope it is another good lab but all this comparison to ap and the supposed good reviews business is just pure crap and i just don't like being flannelled and there's a lot of it going on.to the point where had i not already bought i would not want to at this point


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

husaberg said:


> i have recently switched to it as well and am waiting untill i can give a proper review but as yet all i have seen is hype and no real end results..i hope it is another good lab but all this comparison to ap and the supposed good reviews business is just pure crap and i just don't like being flannelled and there's a lot of it going on.to the point where had i not already bought i would not want to at this point


To be frank with you mate this is how these labs and resellers push promotion and it will always be like this ,right or wrong ,like it or not ,it's all part of there promotion process .

Time will tell with this lab


----------



## Jutt (Oct 18, 2012)

don1 said:


> anyone used the tren ?


Currently on my third pin tonight of the CR tren a as trying it out towards the end of my cycle were I've been using solely fuerza test p/tren a. Strength is still up & still feeling leaner everyday but night sweats aren't as bad as They were on fuerza & feeling out of breath a lot on the CR which I didn't get on the fuerza. Hope this helps it's g2g.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jutt said:


> Currently on my third pin tonight of the CR tren a as trying it out towards the end of my cycle were I've been using solely fuerza test p/tren a. Strength is still up & still feeling leaner everyday but night sweats aren't as bad as They were on fuerza & feeling out of breath a lot on the CR which I didn't get on the fuerza. Hope this helps it's g2g.


Cheers bud


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

did my first jab in my delt on monday and its completely pip free wooooooooo  and yer i usualy always get a little bit of pip when i jab my delts but literally no pain going in or the next day which is always a bonus


----------



## Jutt (Oct 18, 2012)

don1 said:


> Cheers bud


No worries I'll keep updating over the next few weeks see how It goes mate.


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

samb213 said:


> did my first jab in my delt on monday and its completely pip free wooooooooo  and yer i usualy always get a little bit of pip when i jab my delts but literally no pain going in or the next day which is always a bonus


Same here very little pip from lasts night t400 delt shot .


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

you are right about that mate it will not be the last blatantly plugged lab ...to be fair i haven't had any pip either from the 5 0r 6 jabs i have had of it now so thats a positive and tonight i shoulder pressed equal to my best and managed 2 sets of 8 with that wieght which felt suprisingly easy (was only expecting to manage 5 or 6 reps on last set) it was well up on my last shoulder workout..so thats another good sign..no complaints then bar the nonsense around it ..i would have much prefered to wait untill it spoke for itself which of course it will should it be all it's hyped up to be


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

husaberg said:


> don't want to seem negative here but where are all the good reviews people seem to be mentioning ? as far as i can find no one is more than a few weeks in so no one can say anything other than if they get pip or not..no ones got any real results yet, loads of hype no real facts is all there is


Guys have ran the short esters and reported good things back.


----------



## skyline1111 (Mar 25, 2015)

good stuff used the test 400 and deca was gaining around 2lb a week defo good stuff unless igot a good batch no pip neither off the test 400


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

I've used their test 400, mass 400 (test, tren mast blend - long esters) and their tren ace. All of which I though was seriously under dosed.

I really don't like this lab and I noticed that about the time they launched their were dozens of great reviews popping up with a week or so (way too soon to rate it) which makes me think a lot of guys were just pushing this lab (not accusing anyone who likes their stuff of pushing the lab but some people definitely were).

I still see a lot of good stuff about them online but anyone I know personally who has used it think it's the worst lab they have come across.

I've actually still got an unopened vial of tren ace I'd be happy to give away for free if anyone wants it. I warn you though it is sh!t, even just looking at it you can tell it's weak for tren (it doesn't have that nice amber look to it).


----------

